# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Robot hàn hàng rào năng suất cực cao

## tuangianglion

*ROBOT HÀN HÀNG RÀO
*
Robot hàn hàng rào đang được nhiều các công ty sử dụng để sản xuất hàng loạt các sản phẩm hàng rào bảo vệ, hàng rào thẩm mỹ bằng kim loại với năng suất và chất lượng sản phẩm rất cao.

*ỨNG DỤNG CỦA ROBOT HÀN TRONG SẢN XUẤT*

Robot hàn đang được ứng dụng vào rất nhiều các lĩnh vực khác nhau trong sản xuất công nghiệp như: Robot hàn giường tủ, Robot hàn khung xe, Robot hàn bàn ghế, Robot hàn giá kệ…và hàng rào là một trong những ngành công nghiệp khi sử dụng Robot hàn đã cho hiệu quả tối đa.


*HÀNG RÀO KIM LOẠI
*
Các loại hàng rào kim loại ngày nay đang được sử dụng rất nhiều bởi tính an toàn, bền đẹp và thẩm mỹ ngày càng tăng cao, với việc sử dụng công nghệ cắt Laser, đột lỗ CNC, tạo hình phôi liệu đầu vào có độ chính xác cao là chìa khóa cho tự động hóa sản xuất hàng rào, vừa đảm bảo sản lượng cùng với tính thẩm mĩ của sản phẩm

*ƯU ĐIỂM VƯỢT TRỘI CỦA ROBOT HÀN HÀNG RÀO
*
Phương pháp hàn hàng rào truyền thống là hàn các vị trí trên hàng rào theo một trình tự có sẵn, cần nhiều thợ hàn nếu sản xuất số lượng lớn, chi phí nhân công tăng cao, hơn nữa năng suất làm việc và chất lượng mối hàn là không đồng nhất theo thời gian vì còn tuỳ thuộc vào tay nghề của người thợ.


Với Robot hàn hàng rào thì mọi vướng mắc trên đều được giải quyết một cách hoàn hảo, các thanh, khung sắt và chi tiết hoa văn của hàng rào được đặt trên một bàn đỡ cùng hệ thống đồ gá được thiết kế chi tiết và khoa học giúp cố định các vị trí để hàn, Việc còn lại là lập trình cho robot hàn thực hiện các đường hàn tại các vị trí cần hàn trên hàng rào với tốc độ và chất lượng cực cao, giải phóng sức lao động khỏi các đường hàn có tính lập lại rất nhiều. *Robot hàn hàng rào là một giải pháp toàn diện, thay thế phương pháp sản xuất thông thường, sản xuất công nghiệp hàng loạt với năng suất cao và tiết kiệm chi phí.

*ROBOT HÀN TM 1400 GIII VR1 ĐỀ XUẤT CHO SẢN XUẤT HÀNG RÀO
**Tính năng nổi bật
*
Cáp mỏ hàn đi ngầm trong lòng tay máy, giúp Robot vươn tới các vị trí hàn nhỏ hẹp hoặc đồ gá phức tạp. Ống dẫn dây hàn đi bên ngoài tay máy, đảm bảo dây hàn ra đều. *Căn chỉnh mỏ ngay trên tay máy chỉ bằng 3 điểm.

Robot hàn MIG/MAG TM GIII sử dụng nguồn hàn rời đồng bộ. Tay máy tốc độ nhanh, Tốc độ dịch chuyển các trục được cải tiến nhanh hơn

+ Dễ dàng điều khiển,lắp đặt căn chỉnh dễ dàng, Phần mềm robot chuyên dụng cho ứng dụng hàn.
+ Robot có độ bền cao,có thể hoạt động ổn định trong thời gian dài và môi trường làm việc khắc nghiêt.
+ Chất lượng mồi hàn vượt trội - Giảm bắn tóe - Giảm biến dạng.
+ Tốc độ hàn cao - Hiệu năng vượt trội - Đa dạng về vật liệu hàn.
+ Vận hành đơn giản - thân thiện.
+ Hiển thị góc độ hàn và góc đẩy/kéo mỏ. Thuận tiện khi lập trình và đảm bảo chất lượng, độ bắn tóe của Robot hàn

VIDEO ROBOT HÀN HÀNG RÀO



Quý khách có nhu cầu tư vấn về robot hàn vui lòng liên hệ với Weldtec theo số Hotline nhé ! Trân trọng cảm ơn quý khách hàng..

CÔNG TY CP CÔNG NGHỆ VÀ THIẾT BỊ HÀN WELDTEC
Trụ sở chính : Lô S5 – 11, Khu Công Nghiệp Tân Triều, Triều Khúc, Hà Nội
Hotline : 0902.972.907 -  Email: nhung.nh@weldtec.com.vn 
Website : https://www.weldtec.com.vn

----------

